# Ben... Dünyanın Harikalarından Bir Tanesi



## PrettywomanJR

hi! kindly translate this in english please:

Ben... Dünyanın Harikalarından Bir Tanesi

thank you very much


----------



## jazyk

I guess it says, in a free translation: I am one of the most splendid items/things in the world.


----------



## Mr. Smith

I... One of the world's wonders.


----------



## Volcano

*Ben, dünya'nın harikalarından birisiyim.*


----------



## KyLé90

Dunya harikalarindan bi' tanesi; *one of the wonders of the world*.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Ben = I
*Dünyanın Harikalarından Bir Tanesi* = One of the wonders of the world.

I do not translate it as a sentence, since it is not one.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

KyLé90 said:


> Dunya harikalarindan bi' tanesi; *one of the most wonders of the world*.



"Bir" is the correct spelling of what you keep writing as "bi'" - and I do not think it proper to teach a misspelled form to a stranger who tries to learn a new language, unless s/he requests you to do so - and, as wonder is not an adjective but a noun - thus not camparable with anything - you cannot say "most wonders".


----------



## KyLé90

Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr said:


> "Bir" is the correct spelling of what you keep writing as "bi'" - and I do not think it proper to teach a misspelled form to a stranger who tries to learn a new language, unless s/he requests you to do so - and, as wonder is not an adjective but a noun - thus not camparable with anything - you cannot say "most wonders".


 
Bi' bir ya da comin' coming fark etmez, dilde mantik aynidir. 

-----------

Most kismina gelince evet onu yanlislikla yazmisim, tesekkur ederim uyariniz icin Syn Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

They may mean the same, yet I do not think it proper to teach a beginner misspellings like bi'.


----------



## KyLé90

Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr said:


> They may mean the same, yet I do not think it proper to teach a beginner misspellings like bi'.


 
As you wish Snt Odgar.


----------

